# Gildenbank geplündert



## Ripwarlord (12. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

auf unserem Realm *editiert* musste ich nach meinem letzten Login leider feststellen, das unser Gildenchef der Gilde "*editiert*" Name: **auch editiert** die Gildenbank geplündert hat und mit 1400 Gold abgehauen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok Ok ist nur Spielgeld und wenn ihn Glücklich macht soll er die scheiß virtuelle Kohle haben. Ist nur traurig das ein Gildenchef eine Gilde die ca. 1 Jahr besteht so hintergeht. Da zeigt sich der eigentliche Charakter .... A.......Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja die Gier war schon immer ein mächtiger Verbündeter.

Wenn ihr auch solche oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, würde ich die gerne hören. Erzählt doch mal wie es euch so in eurem Gildenleben ergangen ist und ob ihr auch solche Negativ Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

ps. Noch eine Frage zum Schluss. Ein Admin oder der Support von Blizz, kann da wohl nicht weiterhelfen oder ?

*//Edit vom Moderator: Bitte kein Namecalling!*


----------



## Pâtris (12. März 2008)

na ja, nicht nett, daß du hier jemanden namentlich anprangerst!!!
ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, schief gelaufen!!!


----------



## HobbyTwinker (12. März 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> na ja, nicht nett, daß du hier jemanden namentlich anprangerst!!!
> ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, schief gelaufen!!!


da hst du wohl recht! aber es ist auch mal schön zu erfahren, welchem char man keinen posten in der gilde geben sollte, fall er/sie sich bei uns bewirbt.


----------



## Saramoon (12. März 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> na ja, nicht nett, daß du hier jemanden namentlich anprangerst!!!
> ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, schief gelaufen!!!



die Bank kann er ungestraft ausräumen, aber den Namen darf man nicht erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie im wirklichen Leben, echt übel


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

dumm gelaufen
aber trotzdem ist name-calling bei buffed nicht gestattet...
entferne mal bitte den namen


----------



## Pâtris (12. März 2008)

Saramoon schrieb:


> die Bank kann er ungestraft ausräumen, aber den Namen darf man nicht erwähnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was willste machen? soll man zur polizei gehen? "...der hat unser virtuelles gold geklaut"


----------



## DocFloppy (12. März 2008)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal Testweise einen neuen Char begonnen, war dann irgendwo bei lvl 35 und noch gildenlos. Kein Problem für mich, da ich ohnehin lieber erstmal ohne Gilde spiele und lvln mag, dann muss ich mir nämlich später nicht anhören, dass mir jemand in der Gilde vor X-Wochen 3 Stück Leder geschickt hat und ich ihm nun dafür als Ausgleich 10/20/30 Gold "leihen" MÜSSTE.... is mir nämlich genauso schon 2mal passiert. 

Wie auch immer. Andere Gildenstory....   back to topic

Nun wurde ich mit besagtem lvl nach einer Weile in eine scheinbar nette kleine Gilde eingeladen. Hatte mit einigen aus dieser Gilde vorher zusammen gespielt und geschrieben und die Leute schienen mir in Ordnung zu sein. Keine "Hardcore"-Gilde, eher was für den Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich.

Als ich aber nun erstmal drin war, erhielt ich bereits nach 2 Stunden einen Brief vom Gildenchef, ich solle nicht vergessen regelmäßig Gold und Rohstoffe zur Gildenbank zu bringen. Also Gold einzahlen und Rohstoffe ihm schicken. "Zum Wohl der Gilde". Fand ich ein wenig komisch. Also schrieb ich ihm zurück, ich fragte warum das denn so üblich sei, dass ich nix davon wüsste und wozu das eigentlich benötigt wird. Könnte ja einen Grund geben (Bankfächer erweitern oder man sammelt für irgendwas anderes....).

Ich bekam die Antwort, dass diese "Beiträge" die Gebühr wären um in der Gilde sein zu dürfen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach  und falls ich mal was bräuchte an Rohstoffen müsste ich "nur" ein paar Gold mehr einzahlen am Tag und bescheid geben. 

DAS war bisher mein geilstes Erlebnis mit einer Gilde.


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersmal, dumm gelaufen, tut mir zwar leid für euch, aber lasst euch dadurch nicht unterkriegen, wäre Schade wenn jetzt ne ganze Gilde auseinandergeht nur weil ein virtueller Volltrottel keinen Plan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Gildenerlebniss: Tja, hatte ich bis jetzt noch keines dieser Art, in meiner Gilde gibt es keine Pflicht zur Goldeinzahlung, aber wenn man mal was aus der GBank braucht hat man trotzdem die Chance es zu bekommen, es wird viel und gern geholfen und dementsprechend zahle auch ich ab und an freiwillig etwas ein obwohl ich weiß das es für die Raids verwendet wird an denen ich ja noch gar nicht teilnehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es bleibt bei mir so und ich muss sowas nicht erleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. März 2008)

Tatsächlich hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt, was wohl zum einen Teil daran liegt, dass ich selbst Gildenmeister bin und 2. Die Rechte rigoros eingeschränkt habe. 4 Fächer sind für die 2. Offiziere mit nur 2 Items pro Tag zugänglich das 5. Fach ist ausschließlich für die 1. Offis. Dort kommt alles wichtige / teure rein. Die Herausgabe geschieht auf Nachfrage, genauso verhält sich das mit dem Gold, auf dass sogar nur ich Zugriff habe. Bis jetzt fahren wir ganz gut damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einzahlungen irgendeiner Art waren mal angedacht, aber schnell wieder verworfen.

Generell funktioniert das auch auf freiwilliger Basis. Man braucht nur seinen Kopf und sieht wer auffällig viel Nimmt / Gibt. Hier und dort wird ermahnt, Hier und dort mal gelobt. Und anhand dessen wird auch herausgegeben. 

Aber wie gesagt, letztendlich brauchts dazu einen Gildenmeister der geistig auch soweit auf seine Leute gefestigt ist, dass er mit dem Ende der Gilde auch seinen Account beerdigen wird.

Aber gerade bei der Gbank mit dem abräumen, sollte Blizzard nen Puffer einbauen. Zb. könnte sich ja der Gildenmeister erst bestätigen lassen durch meinetwegen 1-5% der Member bevor er Gold über 1000 Gold entnimmt etc.


----------



## Shamozz (13. März 2008)

Habe sowas zwar auch noch nicht erlebt, muss aber sagen, dass ich eh kein Geld in die GB packe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Habs gerne bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreaks (13. März 2008)

hm hatte zum glück auch noch kein solches erlebnis.
nur einmal, da nahm jmd (den ich nich kannste) 100g aus der bank und /gleave. ich dachte erstma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja /w "hä?". naja hat sich rausgestellt das war der gildenchef =).

naja bei uns läuft das auch alles auf freiwiliger Basis. wer einzahlt= bekommt auch was. (z.B. mount finanziert...)


----------

